# Jesse Ventura...fraud or moron?



## Ravi (Dec 17, 2010)

Just saw one of his shows where he "interviewed" a woman on the 9/11 commission. Instead of showing the actual interview he creatively edited so you didn't know if the answers she gave were to the questions he asked.

I say he's a fraud out to make money off the gullible.


----------



## Zander (Dec 17, 2010)

Fraud *or* moron?? why not both??


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 17, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Just saw one of his shows where he "interviewed" a woman on the 9/11 commission. Instead of showing the actual interview he creatively edited so you didn't know if the answers she gave were to the questions he asked.
> 
> I say he's a fraud out to make money off the gullible.



I think he's taken too many head-butts.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 17, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Just saw one of his shows where he "interviewed" a woman on the 9/11 commission. Instead of showing the actual interview he creatively edited so you didn't know if the answers she gave were to the questions he asked.
> 
> I say he's a fraud out to make money off the gullible.



I defy anybody to watch one of his shows without breaking out into laughter at some point.


----------



## eots (Dec 17, 2010)

ravi said:


> just saw one of his shows where he "interviewed" a woman on the 9/11 commission. Instead of showing the actual interview he creatively edited so you didn't know if the answers she gave were to the questions he asked.
> 
> I say he's a fraud out to make money off the gullible.



could you be anymore vague ?

http://patriotsquestion911.com/


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 18, 2010)

eots said:


> ravi said:
> 
> 
> > just saw one of his shows where he "interviewed" a woman on the 9/11 commission. Instead of showing the actual interview he creatively edited so you didn't know if the answers she gave were to the questions he asked.
> ...



as usual,the OCTA's get owned by you.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 18, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ravi said:
> ...



Good to see you're still having to go to the library for Internet.  In 6 short hours, Sayonara! Beeotch.


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 18, 2010)

eots said:


> ravi said:
> 
> 
> > just saw one of his shows where he "interviewed" a woman on the 9/11 commission. Instead of showing the actual interview he creatively edited so you didn't know if the answers she gave were to the questions he asked.
> ...





9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ravi said:
> ...




As usual... the dipshits come running


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 18, 2010)

Zander said:


> Fraud *or* moron?? why not both??



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Terral (Dec 18, 2010)

Ravi:



Ravi said:


> Just saw one of his shows where he "interviewed" a woman on the 9/11 commission. Instead of showing the actual interview he creatively edited so you didn't know if the answers she gave were to the questions he asked.
> 
> I say he's a fraud out to make money off the gullible.



Jesse Ventura is one of the good guys actually holding government authorities responsible for telling ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6ZdGCS_QCg&feature=player_embedded]The 911Truth[/ame]

I do believe this is the video you are talking about. Bush, Rove, Cheney and Rumsfeld carried out the 9/11 attacks with many accomplices and you continue aiding these murderers by attacking real 911Truthers like Jesse Ventura.

GL,

Terral


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 18, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ravi said:
> ...



great comeback after your ass got handed to you on a platter.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 18, 2010)

Terral said:


> Ravi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This OCTA Terral will only come back with a lame ass rebuttal like this one below as he demonstrated.

As usual... the dipshits come running  

Great rebuttal there.lol.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes, that is the one I was talking about, Terral. Did you happen to notice toward the end he interviews some woman that was supposedly on the 9/11 commission?

He asks her questions. She answers questions. But there is no way to tell if her answers were to his questions as shown on the video because the video is so heavily edited.

Why doesn't he just show the interview in total without edit?


----------



## eots (Dec 18, 2010)

to me the more concerning question me is why the mainstream media does not report one word on the petitions and statement of these highly qualified individuals who by any rational person understanding are highly skilled, credible and courageous patriots... I would welcome any reasonable explanation..have yet to hear one

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey he must be more credible than Palin.  At least he completed his term as governor.


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 18, 2010)

eots said:


> to me the more concerning question me is why the mainstream media does not report one word on the petitions and statement of these highly qualified individuals who by any rational person understanding are highly skilled, credible and courageous patriots...would welcome any reasonable explanation..have yet o hear one
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report



Because you're all a bunch of fucking liars.  Simple enough for you?  Do you need me to use smaller words?  Pictures?  

Here.  Let me show you what I mean.  These are the type of people your "highly skilled and credible" people are.  They are fucking liars.  This quote is taken from the page you linked.



> I don't believe it's possible for, like I said, for a terrorist, a so-called terrorist to train on a [Cessna] 172, then jump in a cockpit of a 757-767 class cockpit, and vertical navigate the aircraft, lateral navigate the aircraft, and fly the airplane at speeds exceeding it's design limit speed by well over 100 knots, make high-speed high-banked turns, exceeding -- pulling probably 5, 6, 7 G's.  And the aircraft would literally fall out of the sky.  I couldn't do it and I'm absolutely positive they couldn't do it."



OK, this ass says he is a pilot.  He should know about Gs and, since this quote was taken from 2007, he would know what the turn at the pentagon entailed.  

So lets find out just what kind of piece of shit you're claiming is highly skilled and credible.

At it's narrowest, the spiral of flight 77 was four miles in diameter or 2 miles in radius.

At the start of the maneuver, the flight speed was 290 knots. High, but well within the design parameters of the plane at that altitude according to Boeing and most certainly not 100 knots over as claimed by your douche. As the plane executed the spiral, the speed decreased, which is normal in a turn, but for the sake of argument, let's say it stayed steady at 290 knots.

Given these two parameters, it is easy to calculate acceleration in the turn which would be measured in Gs. 32 feet per second per second acceleration is 1 G. Acceleration in a turn is calculated with the following formula: A = v2/r.

First we get knots into feet per second. Easy enough. One knot is equal to 1.6878098571012 feet per second. 290 knots = 489.4648586 feet per second. Velocity squared gives us 239575.8478.

Second, we need to determine the radius of the turn. 2 mile radius * 5280 feet per mile = 10560 feet.

So acceleration = 239575.8478 / 10560 = 22.6871068 feet per second per second acceleration or 0.708972087 Gs. Hardly 5 to 7 Gs.

So what would it take to get to 5 - 7 Gs? Well, keeping the diameter the same, the plane would have to be going 770 knots which is greater than the speed of sound which at sea level is 660 knots. Ironically, to hit 7Gs, the plane would have to be going 911 knots.

We all know the plane couldn't even achieve those speeds, so lets adjust the other parameter; the radius of the turn.

In order to pull 5Gs, the radius would have to be shortened from 10560 feet to 1497 feet, or from 2 miles to a little over a quarter mile. 7Gs is accomplished in a turn of just 1070 feet or about a fifth of a mile.

So, as anyone can see, there is NO WAY the plane was pulling anywhere near 5 to 7 Gs. An experienced pilot, especially one supposedly use to high speed maneuvers, would know what it takes to reach those G levels. Therefore I submit to you that eot's source is either a complete fraud who doesn't know what the hell he is talking about, or he is knowingly lying out his ass.

Feel free to debunk my math or the facts of the situation.  You won't be able to do either.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 18, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Hey he must be more credible than Palin.  At least he completed his term as governor.


 Oh my!


----------



## Ravi (Dec 18, 2010)

Patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > to me the more concerning question me is why the mainstream media does not report one word on the petitions and statement of these highly qualified individuals who by any rational person understanding are highly skilled, credible and courageous patriots...would welcome any reasonable explanation..have yet o hear one
> ...


 You are bashing one of your fellow believers.

Again I ask...why won't Ventura release the entire tape?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Just saw one of his shows where he "interviewed" a woman on the 9/11 commission. Instead of showing the actual interview he creatively edited so you didn't know if the answers she gave were to the questions he asked.
> 
> I say he's a fraud out to make money off the gullible.



Every dime that Jessie Ventura has ever made was made off of the gullible.


----------



## eots (Dec 18, 2010)

Patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > to me the more concerning question me is why the mainstream media does not report one word on the petitions and statement of these highly qualified individuals who by any rational person understanding are highly skilled, credible and courageous patriots...would welcome any reasonable explanation..have yet o hear one
> ...


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ravi said:


> You are bashing one of your fellow believers.
> 
> Again I ask...why won't Ventura release the entire tape?



I don't believe I am bashing you.  I was talking specifically to eots.

As for Ventura's show, the very fact he only shows one side of the story shows me just how honest and credible he is.  I did not see the interview you are talking about, but it wouldn't surprise me if he heavily edited the tape to try and prove his conspiracy has merit.  The man is desperate for attention.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 18, 2010)

There is no doubt that he is both a fraud and a moron. But mostly a fraud.


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 18, 2010)

eots said:


> *Capt. Russ Wittenberg, U.S. Air Force  Former U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions.  Retired commercial pilot.  Flew for Pan Am and United Airlines for 35 years.  Aircraft flown: Boeing 707, 720, 727, 737, 747, 757, 767, and 777.  30,000+ total hours flown.  Had previously flown the actual two United Airlines aircraft that were hijacked on 9/11 (Flight 93, which impacted in Pennsylvania, and Flight 175, the second plane to hit the WTC*).



So why can't you address the fact he flat out lied to you and everyone else?  He OBVIOUSLY is qualified as a pilot, yet he used that supposed credibility to feed you a complete lie.  The sad thing is, you swallow whatever these assholes feed you without bothering to even look at the facts.  

Oh well.  Your loss.  Still waiting to hear how I am wrong and your hero asshole is right.  Just throwing credentials around as though that is in and of itself good enough doesn't cut it.  What..... you think he can't lie just because he is a pilot?


----------



## eots (Dec 18, 2010)

Patriot911 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > You are bashing one of your fellow believers.
> ...



whY don't you speak to the issue instead..I believe it was your contention this man is one of those wannna be U.S fighter pilots that thinks he knows about flying when really compared to you he is a piece of shit...correct ?


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 18, 2010)

eots said:


> whY don't you speak to the issue instead..I believe it was your contention this man is one of those wannna be U.S fighter pilots that thinks he knows about flying when really compared to you he is a piece of shit...correct ?



I addressed the issue.  You ran away, remember?  You don't?  Just look up.  You posted the fucking liars credentials as though that means anything.  Why don't you address his lie instead?  I posted the facts.  Look them up if you don't believe me.  Do the math yourself.  I gave you the formulas and the conversion figures.  

Science and math don't lie.  Your shithead "hero" did.  You, like a complete fucking moron, swallowed his lie hook, line and sinker.  Don't you hate being made a fool of by the very people you are trying to promote as credible and honest?  I would if I were in your shoes.


----------



## eots (Dec 18, 2010)

ANOTHER UNQUALIFIED LYING PIECE OF SHIT ?...THAT CANT DO HIS MATH ?...LOL


*Capt. Daniel Davis, U.S. Army &#8211; Former U.S. Army Air Defense Officer and NORAD Tac Director.  Decorated with the Bronze Star and the Soldiers Medal for bravery under fire and the Purple Heart for injuries sustained in Viet Nam.*  Also served in the Army Air Defense Command as Nike Missile Battery Control Officer for the Chicago-Milwaukee Defense Area.  Founder and former CEO of Turbine Technology Services Corp., a turbine (jet engine) services and maintenance company (15 years).  Former Senior Manager at General Electric Turbine (jet) Engine Division (15 years).  Private pilot.
Statement to this website 3/23/07: "As a former General Electric Turbine engineering specialist and manager and then CEO of a turbine engineering company, I can guarantee that none of the high tech, high temperature alloy engines on any of the four planes that crashed on 9/11 would be completely destroyed, burned, shattered or melted in any crash or fire.  Wrecked, yes, but not destroyed.  Where are all of those engines, particularly at the Pentagon?  If jet powered aircraft crashed on 9/11, those engines, plus wings and tail assembly, would be there. 

Additionally, in my experience as an officer in NORAD as a Tactical Director for the Chicago-Milwaukee Air Defense and as a current private pilot, there is no way that an aircraft on instrument flight plans (all commercial flights are IFR) would not be intercepted when they deviate from their flight plan, turn off their transponders, or stop communication with Air Traffic Control.  No way!  With very bad luck, perhaps one could slip by, but no there's no way all four of them could! 

Finally, going over the hill and highway and crashing into the Pentagon right at the wall/ground interface is nearly impossible for even a small slow single engine airplane and no way for a 757. Maybe the best pilot in the world could accomplish that but not these unskilled "terrorists". 

*Attempts to obscure facts by calling them a "Conspiracy Theory" does not change the truth.  It seems, "Something is rotten in the State."*

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 18, 2010)

Big Black Dog said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw one of his shows where he "interviewed" a woman on the 9/11 commission. Instead of showing the actual interview he creatively edited so you didn't know if the answers she gave were to the questions he asked.
> ...



Yep just like Palin


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 18, 2010)

Why can't you address the lie, eots?  Come on.  Grow a pair of balls, ya pussy!  Be a man for ONCE in your life!  Quit running from the truth and face the music.  If you can, that is.  Or is all you can do is throw up a smoke screen and hope nobody notices all that egg on your face?


----------



## eots (Dec 18, 2010)

patriot911 said:


> why can't you address the lie, eots?  Come on.  Grow a pair of balls, ya pussy!  Be a man for once in your life!  Quit running from the truth and face the music.  If you can, that is.  Or is all you can do is throw up a smoke screen and hope nobody notices all that egg on your face?



wtf are you delusional ranting about now ?.."your" cut and paste math from your debwunking site ?..lol...give it up


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 18, 2010)

Did they find the missing $2.3 TRILLION  dollars?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xU4GdHLUHwU[/ame]


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 18, 2010)

eots said:


> patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > why can't you address the lie, eots?  Come on.  Grow a pair of balls, ya pussy!  Be a man for once in your life!  Quit running from the truth and face the music.  If you can, that is.  Or is all you can do is throw up a smoke screen and hope nobody notices all that egg on your face?
> ...



That "cut and paste" math is my own and it is real and good or I am sure you would have pointed out the flaws by now.

Let the record show eots is a gutless wonder who doesn't have the balls to man up and admit the truth.  

Go ahead, eots.  Show us how one of YOUR heros isn't lying to you and making you look like a total jackass for promoting his credibility.  Go ahead.  It is simple math.  It is simple physics.  It is a black and white issue.  Either he is telling the truth or he is lying.  Did Flight 77 pull 5, 6 or 7 Gs or did it pull less than one?  

This is really simple, eots.  You know it too.  Otherwise you wouldn't be ducking and running away like a little bitch.  Come on.  You can do it.  It feels really good to dump the lies and embrace the truth.  Try it for once in your sorry, pathetic little life.


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > patriot911 said:
> ...



uh-huh...


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrZ14NRbT-s[/ame]


----------



## editec (Dec 19, 2010)

I have no dog in this debate but I'd like to follow it to whatever conclusions we can arrive at, anyway

I ask that we keep the content factual, and try NOT to insult one another.

Think that is possible?

CAn we remind ourselves that a difference of opinion does not necesssitate a comment about the poster with whom we disagree?

Can we sustain that level of posting maturity for this thread, _please?_


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 19, 2010)

editec said:


> I have no dog in this debate but I'd like to follow it to whatever conclusions we can arrive at, anyway
> 
> I ask that we keep the content factual, and try NOT to insult one another.
> 
> ...



Tried it,  they  believe in silent explosion that have  enough force to cut major steel girders but dont break windows .
They re fact proof kooks of the first order.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 19, 2010)

ok folks if flight 77 didn't hit the Pentagon, what happen to the plane?

The Pod People And The Plane That Crashed Into the Pentagon

What happen to the 62 people on board? 62 people that had either a wife, husband, children, mother, father, brother, sister, aunt, uncle?


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > I have no dog in this debate but I'd like to follow it to whatever conclusions we can arrive at, anyway
> ...



wow that lasted a long time....and now a word from those kooks at NASA


*Dwain Deets, MS Physics, MS Eng  Former Director, Aerospace Projects, NASA Dryden Flight Research Center.  Before this appointment, he served as Director, Research Engineering Division at Dryden.  Recipient of the NASA Exceptional Service Award and the Presidential Meritorious Rank Award in the Senior Executive Service (1988*).  Selected presenter of the Wright Brothers Lectureship in Aeronautics, a distinguished speaking engagement sponsored by the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics (AIAA) (1986).  *Included in "Who's Who in Science and Engineering" 1993 - 2000*.  Former Chairman of the Aerospace Control and Guidance Systems Committee of the Society of Automotive Engineers.  Former Member, AIAA Committee on Society and Aerospace Technology.  37 year NASA career.

*
Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
"The many visual images (massive structural members being hurled horizontally, huge pyroclastic clouds, etc.) leave no doubt in my mind explosives were involved [in the destruction of the World Trade Center*]."  AE911Truth.org


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 1,300 Architects and Engineers: 

"On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." Sign the Petition


Editor's note: WTC Building 7 was 610 feet tall, 47 stories.  It would have been the tallest building in 33 states.  Although it was not hit by an airplane, it completely collapsed into a pile of rubble in less than 7 seconds at 5:20 p.m. on 9/11, seven hours after the collapses of the Twin Towers.  However, no mention of its collapse appears in the 9/11 Commission's "full and complete account of the circumstances surrounding the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks."  Watch the collapse video here.  And six years after 9/11, the Federal government has yet to publish its promised final report that explains the cause of its collapse.


Bio: http://www.dfrc.nasa.gov








Larry L. Erickson, MS, PhD


*Larry L. Erickson, BS Aeronautical Eng, MS Aeronautical Eng, PhD Eng Mechanics  Retired NASA Aerospace Engineer and Research Scientist. * Conducted research in the fields of structural dynamics, aerodynamics, aeroelasticity and flutter.  Recipient of NASA's Aerodynamics Division Researcher-of-the-Year Award.  33-year NASA career.  Member, American Institute of Aeronautics & Astronautics.  Instructor, Physics and Aerospace Engineering, California Polytechnic State University, San Luis Obispo 1998 - present.  Author and co-author of several scientific papers on aerodynamic analysis.  Contributing author to Applied Computational Aerodynamics (1990).
Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
"Serious technical investigations by experts seem to be lacking from the official explanations."  AE911Truth.org


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 1,300 Architects and Engineers: 

"On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." Sign the Petition
Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> *
> Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
> "The many visual images (massive structural members being hurled horizontally, huge pyroclastic clouds, etc.) leave no doubt in my mind explosives were involved [in the destruction of the World Trade Center*]."  AE911Truth.org



Yeah explosives that dont break windows when they go  off.
Thats some real kool science .


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


*
YA GUESS THE BOYS AT NASA JUST NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT..LOL...THEY AINT VERY GOOD AND THAT"BRAIN THINKIN" STUFF LIKE YOU.*..


*Capt. Edgar Mitchell, U.S. Navy (ret), BS Industrial Management, BS Aeronautical Engineering, Doctor of Science, Aeronautics and Astronautics from MIT &#8211; Pilot and Astronaut.  Sixth man to walk on the moon (Apollo 14 mission).*  Patrol bomber and attack plane pilot, U.S. Navy.  Test Pilot, Air Test and Evaluation Squadron 5 (VX-5).  Chief of Project Management Division, Navy Field Office for the Manned Orbiting Laboratory Project.  Graduated first in his class from the Aerospace Research Pilot School, and served as an instructor there.  Recipient of many awards and honors including the Presidential Medal of Freedom, the USN Distinguished Medal and three NASA Group Achievement Awards. Inducted to the Space Hall of Fame in 1979 and the Astronaut Hall of Fame in 1998.  Recipient of honorary doctorates in engineering from New Mexico State University, the University of Akron, Carnegie Mellon University, and a ScD from Embry-Riddle University.  Founder of the Institute of Noetic Sciences.
Endorser of and proposed Commissioner of a New Investigation into 9/11 as described in the New York City Ballot Initiative 11/08: "Petition to Create a NYC Independent Commission with Subpoena Power to Conduct a Comprehensive and Fact-Driven Investigation of All Relevant Aspects of the Tragic Events of September 11, 2001 and Issue a Report. 

WHEREAS, many New York City voters believe that there remain many unanswered questions critical to establishing the truth about all relevant events leading up to, during and subsequent to the tragic attacks occurring on September 11, 2001 (&#8220;9/11&#8221, and 

WHEREAS, no prior investigation by any New York City agency or any other governmental entity has resulted in the citizens being provided with those critical answers or information necessary to establish the truth about those tragic events, ... 

An independent, temporary New York City commission (the &#8220;Commission&#8221 is hereby created to conduct a comprehensive, factdriven investigation into the events that took place on 9/11, as well as to thoroughly examine related events before and after the attacks, including any activities attempting to hide, cover up, impede or obstruct any investigation into these 9/11 events, following wherever the facts may lead. The Commission shall publish one or more reports of their findings."


Website: http://www.edmitchellapollo14.com




Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## Mr. Jones (Dec 19, 2010)

Patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Capt. Russ Wittenberg, U.S. Air Force  Former U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions.  Retired commercial pilot.  Flew for Pan Am and United Airlines for 35 years.  Aircraft flown: Boeing 707, 720, 727, 737, 747, 757, 767, and 777.  30,000+ total hours flown.  Had previously flown the actual two United Airlines aircraft that were hijacked on 9/11 (Flight 93, which impacted in Pennsylvania, and Flight 175, the second plane to hit the WTC*).
> ...


Wow, just flat out lied, he's a liar, and on purpose too according to you right? Probably just wants our money too huh? Maybe gets a kick back from pilotsfortruth.org! You slime bag parasite. You have to reach for any discrepancy, or off the cuff remark to somehow try to discredit this gentleman. So he may have said shit out of his ass for being unprepared for an interview, and took a guess, (he did use the word probably didn't he?) so what? You do it here all the time on this forum jackass. It doesn't mean he's this _big_ liar your making him out to be. STFU with your bullshit whining already. He's a better man then you'll ever be, and you fucking know it, you jealous little bitch. Please tell us all again what a great pilot you are? Whose backing the terrorists now? You act like you'd pat Honjour on the back for doing such a great job.
Your statement about the man is disingenuous and slanderous, and another one of your over the top reactions. Do you even know for sure what part of the flight maneuver he might have been referring to? I'll answer that for you ya crying lil bitch.  NO! you don't. I bet you wouldn't say that kind of shit to his face you pussy..


----------



## Mr. Jones (Dec 19, 2010)

editec said:


> I have no dog in this debate but I'd like to follow it to whatever conclusions we can arrive at, anyway
> 
> I ask that we keep the content factual, and try NOT to insult one another.
> 
> ...


 It would be great if people didn't start out insulting others, I'm game for a reasonable discussion, but there are some here that make that impossible.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3101121-post270.html


----------



## editec (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > I have no dog in this debate but I'd like to follow it to whatever conclusions we can arrive at, anyway
> ...


 
I know its terribly difficult to ignore it when you are personally insulted but consider the advantage of doing so.

Think in terms of the record.

The record will show that you posited a viable argument and the response to it was a bevy of ad hominen insults.

Now to ANYBODY who matters, anybody who actually CARES about intellectual honesty, what that does is make you look reasonable and heroic and your detractors looks like total asshats.

_And what do I look like to those who don't care about intellectual honesty,_ you ask?

WEll, my only response to that is

_What the hell do you care if idiots and intellectual dishonest people think you've been bested in an insultfest?_

Their opinions about you and the debate ought to be beneath your consideration, anyway, since they've proven to be nothing but tools or fools.

There's no better way to know your argumentative points have scored than to see your opponents attacking your personally since they have no logical responses to it.

You WIN when they attack you personally.

Others who care about such things as intellectual honestly will recognize that immediately, and the fools and tools who don't understand that are a lost cause anyway.

Ergo,  trying to get tools and fools to GET IT is a wasted effort.

*There are none so blind as those who will not see.*


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 19, 2010)

editec said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



Mr. Poopyhead


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 19, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Just saw one of his shows where he "interviewed" a woman on the 9/11 commission. Instead of showing the actual interview he creatively edited so you didn't know if the answers she gave were to the questions he asked.
> 
> I say he's a fraud out to make money off the gullible.



Too many elbow drops to the head back in the day.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 19, 2010)

Patriot911 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > You are bashing one of your fellow believers.
> ...


Oh, my bad. Your name threw me.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 19, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw one of his shows where he "interviewed" a woman on the 9/11 commission. Instead of showing the actual interview he creatively edited so you didn't know if the answers she gave were to the questions he asked.
> ...


Do you think he believes his own conspiracy theories? If so why would he bother showing edited information...why not let the facts speak for themselves?


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 19, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Not sure if he really believes them.  He's a huge attention whore so maybe he's throwing theories at the wall trying to see whether something sticks.  

Back when he was elected Governor, he was respected, he was thought to be a good Inde and very fair, good for Minnesota.  He's almost 60, he needs to cash in now but that doesn't mean he doesn't believe what he's selling.

Hard to tell, his eccentricity precedes him.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 19, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



The show is all theatrics which there is nothing wrong about that because quite a few shows are nothing but theatrics.  But when you're taking the position of being the "one show that tells it like it is", and you're just like everybody else, well it falls flat to the honest viewer.

I have watched 2 shows; one about 9/11 and one about Plum Island since it involved bio-terror.  Those of you who know me know that I'm the traffic manager for a large healthcare entity and part of my job description would be to head-up the Logistics Section. So anything that comes on television about the subject is a potential agent of good or ill.  His had very little to do with the subject; it turns out but in watching the show....you could tell how heavily edited it was.  Unfortunately for "The Body", it wasn't done well.  

At one point in the show, the "team" went to a marina to get a vessel that would take them to Plum Island.  For those of you whom do not know, Plum Island is a remote island in Long Island Sound where the Federal Government has done research into germ warfare.  The island has a private dock terminal that was next to this marina where "The Body" was trying to get a vessel to take him.  The one captain that said he was going to take them declined.  The interaction where he declines wasn't shown on TV but "The Body" indicates that he was intimidated by DHS to not take them.  Meanwhile, and this is what makes me laugh, they keep showing a white DHS Ford Explorer in the distance.  They show it about 7 times as it is "patrolling".  The editing is set up to portray DHS as harassing "the team".  In truth, it is the same clip shown about 7 times and just before the clip ends, you see the Explorer starting to turn away from "the team".  It was, obviously, looking for a parking space at the terminal.  But for the purposes of the show...it was portrayed as a the jack-booted thugs.  

Well, they eventually find a Captain who will take them.  "The team" gets on a boat and takes off toward this highly secure Government facility.  Obviously the crew didn't get permission to approach the installation.  So  a Coast Guard patrol boat about the same size as a Carolina Skiff is photographed about 150 yards off starboard.  To "The Body" this is wrong. "He's obviously tailing us!".  Duh!  

All the while, the v/o guy is playing it for maximum hype...."When we return, the Governor storms Plum Island!!!"  "The Body" doesn't go anywhere near Plum Island.  You get the feeling that v/o guy is trying very hard to contain his laughter or keep down his lunch.

Again, this is what you see on Deadliest Catch, IRT, and every other cheesecake show that comes on basic cable.  Its harmless and it means nothing.  The difference, again is that Deadliest Catch and IRT edit for interest and are not pretending to be uncovering anything, "Conspiracy Theory" does and is fraudulent about it.

The 9/11 show was what you'd expect; total garbage.  Anything Willie Rodriguez is attached to rings hollow since he is an obvious war-time profiteer out for self-enrichment and nothing else.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



eots


> blah blah blah


None of that explain how and explosive devices can have the force required to cut major girders and yet not break  adjacent windows.


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



So quit dancing, pussy boy, and show me where I am wrong.  Either that or man up and admit your own site of "credible people" are lying to you.  

Or just keep running like the little bitch you are.    I love it when truthtards expose themselves for the cowards and utterly disgusting people that they are.  They try to portray themselves as good and patriotic, but all they really are is scared and pathetic without an honest bone in their body.


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Wow, just flat out lied, he's a liar, and on purpose too according to you right? Probably just wants our money too huh? Maybe gets a kick back from pilotsfortruth.org! You slime bag parasite. You have to reach for any discrepancy, or off the cuff remark to somehow try to discredit this gentleman. So he may have said shit out of his ass for being unprepared for an interview, and took a guess, (he did use the word probably didn't he?) so what? You do it here all the time on this forum jackass. It doesn't mean he's this _big_ liar your making him out to be. STFU with your bullshit whining already. He's a better man then you'll ever be, and you fucking know it, you jealous little bitch. Please tell us all again what a great pilot you are? Whose backing the terrorists now? You act like you'd pat Honjour on the back for doing such a great job.
> Your statement about the man is disingenuous and slanderous, and another one of your over the top reactions. Do you even know for sure what part of the flight maneuver he might have been referring to? I'll answer that for you ya crying lil bitch.  NO! you don't. I bet you wouldn't say that kind of shit to his face you pussy..



  Awww.... isn't that cute!  eots couldn't defend his butt buddy so Jones has to fly in, make an ass out of himself and pretend the fucking LIARS at eots' site are just "mistaken" because they got caught "off guard".     PATHETIC!!!  You fucking truthtards ignore EVERYTHING that debunks your theories and your "experts", yet we're suppose to just believe you fucking liars?  I don't think so.

I am not a pilot.  I HAVE flown.  A LOT.  Looking at the recreation from the FDR, it is clear how big the turn was, how long the turn was, and how fast they were going.  I knew from looking at that that the turn couldn't have been over a G.  I did the math.  I was right.

So how can I, a NON PILOT, know something for a certainty when a supposed expert lies his truthtard ass off and exaggerates the effect to the point of lunacy!  Why?  Because it SOUNDS better.  Like all truthtards, lying is a means to try and get the stupid fucks to try and believe you, so the more unbelievable it sounds, the more you truthtards believe it.

So go ahead, Jonesie.  Prove I am wrong.  It is math.  It is science.  It is a known, provable thing.  Either I am lying or your conspiratard sites are lying.  Here is your chance.  Now go run away like your butt buddy eots.  You're all a bunch of no good pussies who can't fight the fight when it comes down to it.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Dec 19, 2010)

Patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > patriot911 said:
> ...


 Scared and pathetic describes you perfectly.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Dec 19, 2010)

Patriot911 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, just flat out lied, he's a liar, and on purpose too according to you right? Probably just wants our money too huh? Maybe gets a kick back from pilotsfortruth.org! You slime bag parasite. You have to reach for any discrepancy, or off the cuff remark to somehow try to discredit this gentleman. So he may have said shit out of his ass for being unprepared for an interview, and took a guess, (he did use the word probably didn't he?) so what? You do it here all the time on this forum jackass. It doesn't mean he's this _big_ liar your making him out to be. STFU with your bullshit whining already. He's a better man then you'll ever be, and you fucking know it, you jealous little bitch. Please tell us all again what a great pilot you are? Whose backing the terrorists now? You act like you'd pat Honjour on the back for doing such a great job.
> ...


 I find it very telling about you when you dismiss the  criminals in the governments lies, even when captured on MSM TV for all to see, yet you think your some hero when this gentleman might have misspoken, or you interpreted his opinion wrong. Another pathetic reach on your part. You are protecting the criminals who have brought the nation you live in to her knees.  Answer the question, what maneuver was he talking about?  You still don't know. You assumed something, ran with it, and made a fool of yourself yet again.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 19, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Yes...this pretty much is my take on his show as well. LOL on the white Ford Explorer.

I have to conclude that Ventura is a fraud making money off of gullible people and using a tragedy to do so.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 19, 2010)

Ravi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Like Rush?


----------



## SwordofDamocles (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> to me the more concerning question me is why the mainstream media does not report one word on the petitions and statement of these highly qualified individuals who by any rational person understanding are highly skilled, credible and courageous patriots... I would welcome any reasonable explanation..have yet to hear one
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report



Probably because they know those who believe in this shit are a bunch of fucking retards.


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

swordofdamocles said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > to me the more concerning question me is why the mainstream media does not report one word on the petitions and statement of these highly qualified individuals who by any rational person understanding are highly skilled, credible and courageous patriots... I would welcome any reasonable explanation..have yet to hear one
> ...



so you would characterize these veterans that were in some of the most sensitive areas in national security and government research to be fucking retards...i see


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

patriot911 said:


> mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > wow, just flat out lied, he's a liar, and on purpose too according to you right? Probably just wants our money too huh? Maybe gets a kick back from pilotsfortruth.org! You slime bag parasite. You have to reach for any discrepancy, or off the cuff remark to somehow try to discredit this gentleman. So he may have said shit out of his ass for being unprepared for an interview, and took a guess, (he did use the word probably didn't he?) so what? You do it here all the time on this forum jackass. It doesn't mean he's this _big_ liar your making him out to be. Stfu with your bullshit whining already. He's a better man then you'll ever be, and you fucking know it, you jealous little bitch. Please tell us all again what a great pilot you are? Whose backing the terrorists now? You act like you'd pat honjour on the back for doing such a great job.
> ...



you have not even indicted what flight you are speaking of


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

sarah g said:


> ravi said:
> 
> 
> > sarah g said:
> ...



the 9/11 commission member was not even aware of the missing trillion announced on sept 10... Outrageous


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

ravi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ravi said:
> ...



why cant we  see the 84 still classified surveillance tapes ?...why did it take 5 years to force them to release 5 frames


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

mr.fitnah said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > mr.fitnah said:
> ...



thermite


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

ravi said:


> sarah g said:
> 
> 
> > ravi said:
> ...



because after commercials he has 20 minutes...of course they edit that does not change the shocking answer the 9/11 commission's lawyer gave


----------



## Ropey (Dec 19, 2010)

editec said:


> I have no dog in this debate but I'd like to follow it to whatever conclusions we can arrive at, anyway
> 
> I ask that we keep the content factual, and try NOT to insult one another.
> 
> ...



I also would like to peruse this thread and hope for the same editec...


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> mr.fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > eots
> ...



thermite can't cut horizontally nor can it time things like you truthtards claim in order to achieve free fall acceleration.  Try again.


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > mr. Jones said:
> ...



Really?  I have to restate what your lying piece of shit "hero" said?  He was talking about Hani Hanjour and flight 77.  Try to keep up.  You're embarassing yourself.

So how about it.  Have you been able to find any flaws in the math?  Science?  Logic?  No?  Didn't think so.  That's why you now have to pretend you don't even know what I am talking about.    LAME!!!!!


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



When are you going to quit trolling and either debunk the math or admit the conspiracy site is outright lying to you.  He gave the interview in 2007.   The interview is still out there with no correction.  Why?  Because the more outrageous the claim the more you truthtards jack off to the idea.  Sad, but true.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> mr.fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > eots
> ...



Ahh those octopi type aliens in Galaxy Quest.


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > mr.fitnah said:
> ...



so you do not believe thermite exists ??... Aliens ?? Gallery quest ??
Wtf is wrong with your head?


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah thermite exists.  I have some experience with explosivwes.
I just have problems with 911 conspiracy theories.

And Galaxy Quest is one movie you should watch.  It is full of conspiracies.


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> yeah thermite exists.  I have some experience with explosivwes.
> I just have problems with 911 conspiracy theories.
> 
> And galaxy quest is one movie you should watch.  It is full of conspiracies.



so is real life


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> I find it very telling about you when you dismiss the  criminals in the governments lies, even when captured on MSM TV for all to see, yet you think your some hero when this gentleman might have misspoken, or you interpreted his opinion wrong.


More lies from a proven liar.  I've already stated publicly that the government lies all the time and that we don't know the whole truth behind 9/11, so your lameassed attempts to explain what I think fall flat.

As for the lying piece of shit "pilot", he said it in 2007.  No attempt has ever been made to correct it and there is no room for misinterpretation.

So how about addressing his lie?  Or is all you have left petty insults and lies?



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> Another pathetic reach on your part. You are protecting the criminals who have brought the nation you live in to her knees.


So they've been convicted already, have they?  Wow.  So produce the evidence and the indictment.  You're not being an unAmerican piece of shit and convicting someone without a trial or even any evidence, are you?  You would fit right in with the Salem witch trials.  



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> Answer the question, what maneuver was he talking about?  You still don't know. You assumed something, ran with it, and made a fool of yourself yet again.


  It always cracks me up when truthtards can't even be bothered to read the quote.  It just shows they're not here to debate or find the truth but to jack off to their ideas of what happened that have no relationship to reality.

Read up on him.  Capt. Russ Wittenberg.  It isn't the only lie he tells, but it is the most glaring and the easiest to disprove.

Which, once again, none of you truthtards have even attempted to debunk.  You've run all around the issues.  Thrown shit around like a bunch of immature monkeys because you have nothing else of value.  But you have yet to address the lie he told and continues to tell.

Isn't it about time you truthtards stopped dancing with one another and stepped up to the plate to tell the truth?


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > yeah thermite exists.  I have some experience with explosivwes.
> ...



Yeah but most of them involve money.


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> the 9/11 commission member was not even aware of the missing trillion announced on sept 10... Outrageous


That's because, like the rest of your bullshit lies, it just isn't true.  2.3 trillion dollars are not PROPERLY accounted for according to GAO standards.  It's not "missing".  It is a wonder truthtards are able to function in society with all the pathological lying they do.


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> why cant we  see the 84 still classified surveillance tapes ?...why did it take 5 years to force them to release 5 frames


You've seen all the ones that had anything on them.  The rest didn't show anything.  You really ought to try and keep up with the facts.  All this lying really makes you look like an ass.


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > the 9/11 commission member was not even aware of the missing trillion announced on sept 10... Outrageous
> ...



link please


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > why cant we  see the 84 still classified surveillance tapes ?...why did it take 5 years to force them to release 5 frames
> ...




then why are they still classified... That makes no sense


----------



## Mr. Jones (Dec 19, 2010)

Patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > mr.fitnah said:
> ...


 Bullshit. You are wrong again.


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

Patriot911 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, just flat out lied, he's a liar, and on purpose too according to you right? Probably just wants our money too huh? Maybe gets a kick back from pilotsfortruth.org! You slime bag parasite. You have to reach for any discrepancy, or off the cuff remark to somehow try to discredit this gentleman. So he may have said shit out of his ass for being unprepared for an interview, and took a guess, (he did use the word probably didn't he?) so what? You do it here all the time on this forum jackass. It doesn't mean he's this _big_ liar your making him out to be. STFU with your bullshit whining already. He's a better man then you'll ever be, and you fucking know it, you jealous little bitch. Please tell us all again what a great pilot you are? Whose backing the terrorists now? You act like you'd pat Honjour on the back for doing such a great job.
> ...



 YOU NEED TO LISTEN AGAIN HE WAS SPEAKING OF THE  FLT MANEUVERS IN GENERAL BEING VERY QUESTIONABLE ESPECIALLY FOR EXPERIENCED  PILOTS  THE G FORCE COMMENT WAS IN REGARD TO THE FLT 175 MOISE DIVE

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtDa7B_LG10[/ame]


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



source


> "According to some estimates we cannot *track $2.3 trillion in transactions*," Rumsfeld admitted.



They're not saying the money is missing.  They are saying transactions were made and goods delivered, but they cannot track them.  This is further backed up by other interviews.

Source[url]


> In fiscal 1999, a defense audit found that about $2.3 trillion of balances, transactions and adjustments were *inadequately documented*. These "unsupported" transactions do not mean the department ultimately cannot account for them, she advised, but that tracking down needed documents would take a long time. Auditors, she said, might have to go to different computer systems, to different locations or access different databases to get information.



So, as you can see, the money isn't "missing".  It was used and the transactions have not been properly documented and accounted for.  This also happened long before Bush ever came into office.  

So why is it you always ask for links, yet never offer links of your own to back up your bullshit?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 He is a hopeless lying pos that dances around what is asked of him, and doesn't understand that the liars are the ones whose conspiracy theory he believes. He probably doesn't even know what part of the Pentagon and workers were killed that the question is based upon. He is hopelessly lost, what a joke. And he came here to "make 9-11 truthers cry" LOL!  Well, you've succeeded alright, only we're crying with laughter at you! 
 The money can't be accounted for, but it's not missing!! What a pathetic excuse, holy shit!! If his bank said they couldn't account for his money, I suppose he wouldn't complain and say it was missing LOL! You are a sad ass mfker parrot!!  It's gone but it's not missing...ROFLMFAF!!


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > patriot911 said:
> ...




so show me where they have...ITS NOT MISSING..._WE JUST CANT ACCOUNT FOR IT_...LOL


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



  You truthtards are so fucking ignorant you don't even know what the fuck anyone is talking about!    This is hilarious!  

G forces are what a plane experiences during a turn.  The video you posted is all about the supposed impossible speeds of flight 175.  That had NOTHING to do with G forces.   

It is amazing that you dickless wonders still manage to step on your dicks so often.  The incredible dishonesty of you fucks is just amazing. 

But hey.  Don't let me stop you asses from pretending Capt. Russ Wittenberg wasn't talking about the spiral of flight 77.  It only highlights your own dishonesty and complete disregard for the truth.



			
				The lying piece of shit Russ Wittenberg said:
			
		

> Capt. Russ Wittenberg, U.S. Air Force  Former U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions.  Retired commercial pilot.  Flew for Pan Am and United Airlines for 35 years.  Aircraft flown: Boeing 707, 720, 727, 737, 747, 757, 767, and 777.  30,000+ total hours flown.  Had previously flown the actual two United Airlines aircraft that were hijacked on 9/11 (Flight 93, which impacted in Pennsylvania, and Flight 175, the second plane to hit the WTC).
> 
> Video interview 9/11 Ripple Effect 8/07: "I flew the two actual aircraft which were involved in 9/11; the Fight number 175 and Flight 93, the 757 that allegedly went down in Shanksville and Flight 175 is the aircraft that's alleged to have hit the South Tower. I don't believe it's possible for, like I said, for a terrorist, a so-called terrorist to train on a [Cessna] 172, then jump in a cockpit of a 757-767 class cockpit, and vertical navigate the aircraft, lateral navigate the aircraft, and fly the airplane at speeds exceeding it's design limit speed by well over 100 knots, make high-speed high-banked turns, exceeding -- pulling probably 5, 6, 7 G's.  And the aircraft would literally fall out of the sky.  I couldn't do it and I'm absolutely positive they couldn't do it."  http://americanbuddhist.net
> 
> ...



So keep on pretending he was never talking about Flight 77.  We all know you read the article.  You cut and pasted part of it.  You have no excuses.


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> so show me where they have...ITS NOT MISSING..._WE JUST CANT ACCOUNT FOR IT_...LOL


Holy SHIT!  Are you seriously this fucking DUMB?!?  Did you even bother to READ THE POST?!?  I even highlighted it for you and you missed it.  How do you manage to keep breathing without constant reminders?  

Here it is again.  Try to pay attention this time.  Get an adult to explain it to you if you still can't understand this, even though they use relatively small words.



> These "unsupported" transactions do *not* mean the department ultimately cannot account for them, she advised, but that tracking down needed documents would take a long time.



  Now go ahead and keep on dancing around the subject.  If you ever had any credibility left in anyone's eyes, this ought to destroy it.


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

Patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



HE WAS TALKING ABOUT FLT MANEUVERS IN GENERAL AND NEVER SAID THE G-FORCE COMMENT IN DIRECT RELATION TO THE PENTAGON

GO DO YOUR "GOOD" MATH...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtDa7B_LG10[/ame]


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> He is a hopeless lying pos that dances around what is asked of him, and doesn't understand that the liars are the ones whose conspiracy theory he believes.


  Another example of truthtards being completely unable to address the truth so they have to resort to lies.  I've backed up my claims.  You shitheads have ducked and danced around everything, yet you've STILL come up short!!  



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> He probably doesn't even know what part of the Pentagon and workers were killed that the question is based upon. He is hopelessly lost, what a joke. And he came here to "make 9-11 truthers cry" LOL!  The money can't be accounted for, but it's not missing!! What a pathetic excuse, holy shit!! If his bank said they couldn't account for his money, I suppose he wouldn't complain and say it was missing LOL! You are a sad ass mfker parrot!!


And here we see another truthtard stepping all over his pathetically small dick.  It's not the money that is missing but the documentation for the transactions.  Way to prove what a fucking moron you are!   

Truthtards are so easy to expose as single digit IQ fucktards.


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> So keep on pretending he was never talking about Flight 77.  We all know you read the article.  You cut and pasted part of it.  You have no excuses.



HE WAS TALKING ABOUT FLT MANEUVERS IN GENERAL AND NEVER SAID THE G-FORCE COMMENT IN DIRECT RELATION TO THE PENTAGON

GO DO YOUR "GOOD" MATH...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtDa7B_LG10[/ame][/QUOTE]

  And like a good dickless truthtard, you once again can't address the post so have to resort to trying to change the subject and make excuses.    You guys are so fucking pathetic it is INCREDIBLE!  

DANCE FUCKTARD!  DANCE!!!!   

Tell us again how the speed of flight 175 has anything to do with G forces and the lies of Wittenberg.


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

So show us that a commercial airliner can fly at these speeds at sea level and why after ten years they have not accounted for the unaccounted trillions of dollars.....


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> So show us that a commercial airliner can fly at these speeds at sea level


If you want proof, watch the videos where you can see an airliner flying at that speed.  Funny how when it suits them, truthtards will turn to the theoretical vs. the actual when the actual doesn't show them what they want to see.



			
				eots said:
			
		

> and why after ten years they have not accounted for the unaccounted trillions of dollars.....


Funny how you truthtards STILL can't face the truth.  It isn't trillions of dollars.  It is trillions of dollars in transactions.  

So post a link that says it is all still missing.  I have no doubt the Pentagon still has accounting nightmares, but pardon my skepticism when a truthtard of your magnitude and willingness to lie makes any kind of claim.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Dec 19, 2010)

Patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > patriot911 said:
> ...



This response solidifies your dense disinformation tactics. Are you seriously satisfied with that excuse?  Most intelligent people aren't I  will guarantee you that!  To think you are involved in local politics, yeah go ahead and "misplace" money and see if you don't wind up indicted for fraud asswipe . Go ahead and ask why us why they weren't. You have no comprehension about the power these criminals have. Go ahead. I'm saving your posts and forwarding them, you are a riot!! You're always dependable for a good laugh I'll grant you that!


----------



## trlrtrash13 (Dec 19, 2010)

I say he's a fraud. He was never even really a Nave S.E.A.L.


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> So show us that a commercial airliner can fly at these speeds at sea level




If you want proof, watch the videos where you can see an airliner flying at that speed.  Funny how when it suits them, truthtards will turn to the theoretical vs. the actual when the actual doesn't show them what they want to see.

*SO YOU CANT SHOW.. MATHEMATICALLY HOW  THE FLT DATA IS POSSIBLE*




			
				eots said:
			
		

> and why after ten years they have not accounted for the unaccounted trillions of dollars.....



Funny how you truthtards STILL can't face the truth.  It isn't trillions of dollars.  It is trillions of dollars in transactions.  



> So post a link that says it is all still missing.  I have no doubt the Pentagon still has accounting nightmares, but pardon my skepticism when a truthtard of your magnitude and willingness to lie makes any kind of claim.



*SO YOU CAN PROVIDE ZERO EVIDENCE THE TRILLION DOLLAR ACCOUNTING BOO-BOOS HAVE EVER BEEN ACCOUNTED FOR IN TEN YEARS*


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

Patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Dec 19, 2010)

Patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > So show us that a commercial airliner can fly at these speeds at sea level
> ...



Ey Parrot, how bout this math..2.3 trillion dollars/transactions=unaccounted for=missing. What do you come up with? Fucking loser...anti American POS!! lol!
Trillions of dollars in "unsupported adjustments" means trillions of dollars unaccounted for. What's going on? Where is the money? How could this happen? Where are the checks and balances? How much more has gone missing?  Aw its okay Parrot 9-11 people ain't worried...go back to sleep America!
Where is the money?
You want the truth?  You wont seek it because you can't stand the truth!


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

Patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Dec 19, 2010)

Patriot911 said:


> > I probably could if I bothered to look, but what difference does it make?  I proved your lie of trillions of dollars missing was a lie.  That is good enough for me.  The government, despite all your attempts to make them out to be this organization that can perfectly pull off an operation the size of 9/11, is incompetent.
> 
> 
> They didn't pull off 9-11 perfectly idiot, why do you think people are questioning it? And to think we haven't even touched on all the peculiar coincidences yet!
> ...


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 19, 2010)

DANCE YA FUCKING RETARDS!  DANCE!!!  

You have nothing so you have to pretend.  Wow.  Think anyone is buying your bullshit?  I sure don't.  

But hey.  You already have proven you're more than willing to completely ignore evidence that you don't like.  How typical of shits that have nothing.  

  DANCE YA FUCKING RETARDS!  DANCE!!!


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

patriot911 said:


> Dance ya fucking retards!  Dance!!!
> 
> You have nothing so you have to pretend.  Wow.  Think anyone is buying your bullshit?  I sure don't.
> 
> ...



oh-oh ...he is becoming completely... Unhinged...illogical .. Maybe you need to take sometime off...i am concerned for you


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> mr.fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > eots
> ...



Putting aside the inherent problems with  thermite  How much thermite would be needed to cut  column 79 ?


----------



## Ravi (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> ravi said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


This thread is about Ventura.

You must see how heavily he edits his program to slant it. If you are so suspicious of the government why do you give Ventura a pass?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 19, 2010)

Ravi said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ravi said:
> ...



Because they think he's on their side.


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

Ravi said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ravi said:
> ...



Because I know these facts already..unfortunately this is mainstream television and it needs to hold the attention and needs to be edit to a 20 min format so if a wide audience can be reached and the relevant facts presented I forgive Jesse for his dramatics


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

Ravi said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ravi said:
> ...



this was relevant information Jesse reported on in the program in question


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > mr.fitnah said:
> ...



enough to create the temp experienced in a office fire apparently...


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



so why do we need to  fight for 5 to force the release of 5 frames and why cant we see all surveillance tapes ?


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



where are the unaccounted trillions ?


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

why does the flt data appear impossible ?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtDa7B_LG10&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



How much thermite is a  number in lbs.


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d2LAs-WL_4[/ame]


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



it would depend on how it was utilized or if it was used in combination with explosives


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 19, 2010)

No it would depend on the gauge of the metal being cut.
We already know that explosives were not used because the  windows didn't break.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > mr.fitnah said:
> ...



You mean enough for it to fail for 8 or nine floors at the same, time if I remember the scenario right.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I think you are quite hilarious actually.


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



clearly you dont


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> No it would depend on the gauge of the metal being cut.
> We already know that explosives were not used because the  windows didn't break.



we do not know what explosives may of been used there were many explosions and many broken windows and are you saying the manner in which the tjermite was utilized would not have any baring on the amount required ?


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 19, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ravi said:
> ...


Shut up, you little cock sucker.


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 19, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Hey he must be more credible than Palin.  At least he completed his term as governor.


Palin is an idiot.


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> mr.fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > eots
> ...


WOW!!!! And how did they cut the supports without being in the building right before they collapsed? Let me guess..................1969?


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 19, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > mr.fitnah said:
> ...


the Philadelphia experiment


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I find it beyond incredible that there are not dozens of video tapes of the Pentagon attack.  Don't tell me there are not HUNDREDS of cameras outside that  building and around the grounds.  

There should also be lots of evidence in Air Traffic Control tapes showing the tracked aircraft from take off to thier demise.  They should have no problem producing that evidence.  There could very well be video from other aircraft also.  I know that as a pilot I have been called on the radio from ATC to identify the location of a plane that wouldn't communicate with them.  It is usually a student pilot that forgot to turn on his transponder and got lost.  It happened frequently in Florida air space back in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Dec 19, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Video from other aircraft.....whatever you say skycap.

Any word on what took down the light poles if it wasn't an airplane short-stack.

Welcome to your place.  Now shut the fuck up.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 19, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Pretty stupid; especially since it is an hour-long show and there is 40+ minutes to fill.  Can't blame Id-Eots for not watching the show.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 19, 2010)

Umm airplanes do not fly at sea level they crash at sea level.


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 19, 2010)

eots said:


> patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Dance ya fucking retards!  Dance!!!
> ...



  Nope.  Just laughing my ass off at losers like you who actually think you are worth something.


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 19, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> I find it beyond incredible that there are not dozens of video tapes of the Pentagon attack.  Don't tell me there are not HUNDREDS of cameras outside that  building and around the grounds.


I find it beyond incredible that you actually think your OPINION means dick.  It doesn't.



			
				HUGGY said:
			
		

> There should also be lots of evidence in Air Traffic Control tapes showing the tracked aircraft from take off to thier demise.  They should have no problem producing that evidence.


They have that evidence.  But please explain to all of us what you would do with it besides deny it?  That is what truthtards like you do with evidence that doesn't fit their theories.

For example, you truthtards pretended that if the government would release the doubletree and citgo tapes that it would be evidence Flight 77 hit the Pentagon.  They released the videos.  The videos showed exactly what the government said they did; not much.  Did it make any difference to truthtards?  Nope.

Neither would anything else.  That is why any "new investigation" would simply be ignored by truthtards unless it was done by truthtards and didn't actually look at the evidence.



			
				HUGGY said:
			
		

> There could very well be video from other aircraft also.  I know that as a pilot I have been called on the radio from ATC to identify the location of a plane that wouldn't communicate with them.



But there was....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFTNPEmZHXE]More for you to ignore[/ame]



			
				HUGGY said:
			
		

> It is usually a student pilot that forgot to turn on his transponder and got lost.  It happened frequently in Florida air space back in the 70's and 80's.


So what are you going to do with this new evidence?


----------



## candycorn (Dec 19, 2010)

Patriot911 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > I find it beyond incredible that there are not dozens of video tapes of the Pentagon attack.  Don't tell me there are not HUNDREDS of cameras outside that  building and around the grounds.
> ...



I'm still waiting for some sort of official admission to the number of videos that have supposedly not been released.


----------



## Granny (Dec 19, 2010)

Zander said:


> Fraud *or* moron?? why not both??



Works for me - is there something in the water in Minnesota that makes them take people like Ventura and Al Franken seriously enough to elect them to public office?


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



well why dont you just phone and ask them cuntyqueen


----------



## Ravi (Dec 20, 2010)

eots said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


In your opinion Ventura lies to spread the truth?

He could easily fit the relevant portions on to the show...unedited. Yet he doesn't.

Why? Your reasoning is spurious.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 20, 2010)

eots said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > No it would depend on the gauge of the metal being cut.
> ...



What Im demonstrating is,  you are an idiot who has no facts.
Putting aside Thermite doesn't cut very effectively sideways it take twice the weight in thermite to iron to do the job,
You would think someone would have noticed thousand of pounds of thermite being strapped to columns .


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow JiM Fetzer is an idiot.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 20, 2010)

Ravi said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



seems to be the troofer movement in a few words


----------



## eots (Dec 20, 2010)

Ravi said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



you should be far more concerned about the pentagons edits


----------



## eots (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



you do not know the first thing about thermite dont pretend


----------



## eots (Dec 20, 2010)

Ravi said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



name one thing that was a lie..other than your accusation


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 20, 2010)

Granny said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Fraud *or* moron?? why not both??
> ...



An national water problem, we elected Bush twice and many tried to elect Palin.


----------



## PhysicsExist (Dec 20, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrZ14NRbT-s[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 20, 2010)

ventura is an idiot\


----------



## candycorn (Dec 20, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> ventura is an idiot\



And a liar.  He wasn't a seal.  At the beginning of every "episode" of his show, he claims he was a "fighter".  Uh, no, he was a professional wrestler.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 20, 2010)

He's a wrestler. Watch them when they take the microphone.

To my view, not much difference. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mt7HjdtbeUk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mt7HjdtbeUk[/ame]


----------



## eots (Dec 20, 2010)

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > ventura is an idiot\
> ...




shut up you lying internet transvestite troll...He without question a  navy seal
and that qualifies him as fighter as well....


Jesse Ventura Biography - Biography.com


----------



## Ropey (Dec 21, 2010)

*Cursor research finds Ventura not as candid about his navy SEAL past as his spokesman claims*



> After ex-Navy SEAL officer Bill Salisbury challenged Minnesota Governor Jesse Ventura's SEAL credentials in a December 2nd cover story in the San Diego Reader, available online at  Cursor.org - Table of Contents page, the Governor's office confirmed that Ventura had been a member of an Underwater Demolition Team (UDT), and not an elite Navy SEAL. But, they argued that because the two entities merged under the SEAL banner in 1983, UDT's can now refer to themselves as SEALs, even though in Ventura's case, *his active military service ended ten years before the merger occurred-*-not unlike a former American Football League player saying that he had   played in the NFL because the two leagues are now merged into one. Another defense of the Governor was offered by spokesman John Wodele. In a December 14th interview with Minnesota Public Radio, Wodele assured listeners that Ventura never tries to mislead reporters  or the public, and that he's careful to equivocate whenever referring to himself as a SEAL.



Click here to jump to the Cursor.org homepage

Contact Cursor editor for more information on this story.


----------



## eots (Dec 21, 2010)

Ropey said:


> *Cursor research finds Ventura not as candid about his navy SEAL past as his spokesman claims*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exactly..


----------



## Ropey (Dec 21, 2010)

eots said:


> exactly..



I say fraud. I am a military man who has fought, and I have no respect for any form of control let to this man, for those who have such an arrogant ability to twist the truth to their favor should not, to my view, be granted any control over others.


----------



## eots (Dec 21, 2010)

I like how they slant ans slander this and imply that the  did not train as navy seals and were not an elite group 



*Birth of Navy Seals*

Underwater Demolition Teams (UDT) were an elite special-purpose force established by the United States Navy during World War II. They also served during the Korean War and the Vietnam War. Their primary function was to reconnoiter and destroy enemy defensive obstacles on beaches prior to amphibious landings.

In the mid-1950s, the Navy saw how the UDT's mission had expanded to a broad range of "unconventional warfare", but also that this clashed with the UDT's traditional focus on swimming and diving operations. It was therefore decided to create a new type of unit that would build on the UDT's elite qualities and water-borne expertise, but would add land combat skills, including parachute training and guerrilla/counterinsurgency operations.
These new teams would eventually replace the UDTs. The new force was the United States Navy SEALs. (SEAL for their ability to operate by "SEa-Air-Land".)
Underwater Demolition Team - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## candycorn (Dec 21, 2010)

Ropey said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > exactly..
> ...



Not saying he didn't serve his Country but he wasn't a SEAL.  He should stop saying that he is.  He's been botoxed so much, I don't think he can form the "oh" sound any longer though so I doubt he'll apologize.


----------



## eots (Dec 21, 2010)

I would personally like to thank all who made the grand opening of the *SEAL* Heritage Center a spectacular success; from our patriotic donors, volunteers and the active duty with their families for whom we dedicate this awesome building. Take care and have safe holiday season. Warm regards, Mike.

http://www.udt-seal-association.org/


----------



## Ropey (Dec 21, 2010)

Those of non combative military might easily see no distinction, but I wouldn't want this guy to be my bloody buddy when in combat.  Doesn't matter anymore, a moot point as my day was long ago.

He might do well on the celebrity circuit, but he's simply a bag of air to me. However, this is only my view. (and others it would seem)

Yours can stand as well. It is arguable, but both sides are indeed arguable. In the company of combative military personnel, well you can probably discern what they think.


----------



## eots (Dec 21, 2010)

He has ever right to use the term seal is the point


----------



## Douger (Dec 21, 2010)

I guess he should by a suit and talk about Jesus........then you assholes would dream about sucking his PP


----------



## Ravi (Dec 21, 2010)

eots said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


His show is purely propaganda. There is nothing honest about it. No attempt to find the truth, only an attempt to fool people.


----------



## eots (Dec 21, 2010)

ravi said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ravi said:
> ...



So you cant name anything and resort to your original vague  generalization...I see


----------



## Ravi (Dec 21, 2010)

eots said:


> ravi said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


It is his job to be convincing. For instance, he could play the entire interview with the woman from the 9/11 commission but he won't, because then you would have to conclude that his editing is misleading.


----------



## eots (Dec 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ravi said:
> ...



who says he wont ?...and the answers to the questions presented should be what really concerns you ..this woman is a lawyer  and a 9/11 commission member I am sure she is very capable of  voicing and taking action if the answers to the questions were falsified through editing


----------



## candycorn (Dec 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ravi said:
> ...



He takes Willie Rodriguez at his word.  Willie has been caught in more lies than anybody on this subject.  So "The Body" isn't doing any real investigating.  So the entire premise of the show is fraudulent. 

In the Plum Island episode, its said that he is storming the island yet he never goes ashore.  He claims that he is watched by DHS yet there is no visual of anybody paying the least amount of attention to him.  These are lies.

In the half-truths department, its off the scale.  At one point "The Body" says that [paraphrasing--I don't care enough to go back and listen for exact quotes], "I pay his salary.  Where I come from, if you pay the salary, they work for you" when the Coast Guard is allegedly harassing them.   Uh no, it doesn't work that way and he knows it.  

One of his guests on the show recommends "nuking" plum island.  Thats a level headed suggestion.  

He repeatedly refers to it as a germ warfare lab.  It isn't.  

It goes on and on.  

He's a liar, not a SEAL, and making a lame attempt to get some sort of ratings from his ravings.  That doesn't seem to be working either.


----------



## eots (Dec 21, 2010)

no he is a seal and you are a hired internet transvestite troll


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 21, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Hey he must be more credible than Palin.  At least he completed his term as governor.



He's very credible.what the OCTA'S cant get around is that he was in the navy seals and dealt with demolitions so he is far more credible source than the OCTA'S that come on and defend the 9/11 coverup commissions story that fires caused the collapsed instead of explosives.Ventura got out of politics because he saw how corrupt both parties were and how corrupt politicians were in washington and he wanted no part of it.Thats why he wisely stopped listenting to the corporate controlled media and did his own research with his own research team he has.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 21, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> There is no doubt that he is both a fraud and a moron. But mostly a fraud.



whatever you say disinfo agent troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 21, 2010)

editec said:


> I have no dog in this debate but I'd like to follow it to whatever conclusions we can arrive at, anyway
> 
> I ask that we keep the content factual, and try NOT to insult one another.
> 
> ...



obviously you have never participated in a 9/11 discussion here otherwise you would know thats impossible to do,that the OCTA'S-the official conspiracy theory apologists,when they cant refute evidence or facts which they always ignore,always starts it all the time with the name calling and insults which is why i dont partipate in these discussions anymore for the most part besides the fact that they blatantly ignore evidence,facts and witness testimonys since it doesnt go along with their version of events.we have a lot of paid disinfo agents here as well and thats what they are paid to do,is disrupt a 9/11 discusion among truthers with name calling or whatever it takes to disrupt them.otherwise if they were just in denial  they would not care what truthers thought and they would not devote themselves to coming here everyday defending the official fairy tale.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



thats why nobody should waste time with this troll.He is like candytroll.Posts lies and bullshit.I have a video that shows thermite being used and cutting through steel horizontally.I would post it here except trolls like patriot and candyidiot,dismiss it and ignore it since it proves them wrong.any of the truthers interested in looking at it or are open minded such as Editec usually is,pm me and i will gladly send that video to you that proves that Mr Jones is right,that as usual,bullshit patriot here,is doing just that,making up bullshit to avoid the truth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > patriot911 said:
> ...



thats what I said,when he first came on here posting his rants and lies,he made me cry alright,but only because I was laughing so hard watching him make a moron out of himself telling his lies and propaganda that i was laughing so hard I had tears in my eyes so yeah I guess you could say he made me cry.lol.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 21, 2010)

eots said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



It was part of the standard  welding curriculum that I took.
But thanks anyway.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 21, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Perhaps because so many people can see through him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 21, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



thats a point the trolls like him have never gotten around is that the pentagon with all the cameras and suveillance tapes they have in that building,all they have is a measly five frames to show of their ALLEGED airliner that hit the pentagon,five frames of a fireball.what excellent proof that is. this troll also goes and claims that Russ Wittenberg that expert pilot is wrong, and ignores the fact that cameras were confiscated from the gas stations and hotel across from the street illegally.if they got nothing to hide,they should release the photos of the alleged airliner.  ALL not just a measly five frames of a fireball.lol.

this tinfoiler hat wearer also cant get around the fact that the pilots for truth site was founded because many credible pilots dont accept the official version of events,its so easy to see this guy is a troll seeking attention and you guys are taking the bait unwisely .you dont have to be an expert pilot to know that this airliner crash does not resemble the crash of other airliners. and if he had done any research,he would know that expert pilots have said the same thing. this PARROT guy really should change his user name to that because he does sound like a parrot,just repeating the same old line of b.s of the governments that has been debunked too many times to remember here at this site.


----------



## eots (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



I spent ten years underwater welding and cutting...whats your point


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 21, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



yep,thats just what I got done saying,thats something the OCTA trolls blatanty lignore and cant get around and love to make fools out of themselves defending.


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 21, 2010)

eots said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



His point is... someone would have seen something.

You 9/11 truthers are so G-damned stupid it boggles the mind.

Eots, you sound like an intelligent guy, how on earth can you be sucked into this idiocy?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 21, 2010)

Ropey said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > exactly..
> ...



well then by your logic you should hate all the OCTA'S here such as candytroll, parrot troll,since they have been caught doing nothing but lying this whole time on this thread. hate to break your heart but those traiters are the only ones here twisting the truth.


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 21, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



Oxygen deprivation from spending 10 years under water.  Just a guess.


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 21, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...





No more silly than you 9/11 truthers falling for such far fetched stupidity.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



your clearly in denial and afraid of the truth.Venture is a patriot unlike parrot here and is doing an outstanding job of getting the truth out,not his fault you are in denial and afraid.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 21, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



Maybe he will start posting about nanothermite , or invisible thermite ,uninvented shit like his silent explosions.


----------



## eots (Dec 21, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD06SAf0p9A[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 21, 2010)

eots said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



And... your point is?????

The strusture was damaged from its bottom floors being wiped out buy the 2 towers that were right by it, and it was burning uncontrlollably.... it finally couldnt stand any longer and collapsed.

All you do is prove you are an idiot troll. 

Sorry, thats just the way I see it.


----------



## eots (Dec 21, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



all you do is prove sadly that you dont even know the the official story...that states fire was the cause of the collapse of wtc 7 and damage from falling debris played no significant role in the collapse....sorry that is the simple truth


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 21, 2010)

eots said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



That is just not so.


----------



## PhysicsExist (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



You are wrong.  Eots is right, NIST said themselves in their report that the towers collapse played NO ROLE in the WTC7 collapse.  Why does no one care to even look into this scandal as if we are some crazy goons?  You do realize that physics are physics right people?  Objects cannot freefall through objects, steel structures do not turn into dust, 100 story buildings do not smash into 3 stories tall, the WTC7 cannot collapse at freefall into its own foot print (unless explosives were used) it goes on and on and everyone just laughs it off.  You'd think people would have more self respect.  No one cares about facts, they just talk out of their hopes assumptions.  9/11 has been covered-up, and if you don't believe that you are BLIND.


----------



## eots (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



yes it most definitely is ....so what spin are you going to put on it now?


The loss of WTC 7s Column 79the structural component identified as the one whose failure on 9/11 started the progressive collapsewould still have led to a complete loss of the building if fire or damage from the falling debris of the nearby WTC 1 tower were not factors. The investigation team concluded that the columns failure under any circumstance would have initiated the destructive sequence of events....  Even without the structural damage, WTC 7 would have collapsed from the fires that the debris initiated. 

NIST and the World Trade Center


----------



## candycorn (Dec 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Well theres theatrics and sheer dishonesty.  I remember the late Jack Anderson one time walked into a Congressman's office.  The camera crew he brought with him showed him going through the Capitol Hill metal detectors, down the hallway and into Robert Dole's office (I think it was Dole).  Once he was seated with Dole, he pulled a gun out of his jacket pocket and then pulled bullets for the pistol out of his other pocket.  That is theatrics to highlight how relaxed security was.  Ventura doesn't do that; he says something happened or is happening and it isn't.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 22, 2010)

eots said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You have poor reading comprehension.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 22, 2010)

I guess mental defect  may explain this 911 conspiracy obsession, it is in actuality a search for normalcy and there for is endless quest as long as  one looks outwardly for the answer.


----------



## trlrtrash13 (Dec 22, 2010)

If you said "fraud", you would be correct.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT0Gz5mIIgg[/ame]

Let's face it, the guy could be wrong on the issues simply because he is misinformed.  But he is not misinformed on his own military service. He is exaggerating in areas and flat out lying in others. Hence, it is more logical to conclude that he is a fraud, although I have seen some pretty compelling evidence on the moron front as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 22, 2010)

trlrtrash13 said:


> If you said "fraud", you would be correct.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT0Gz5mIIgg
> 
> Let's face it, the guy could be wrong on the issues simply because he is misinformed.  But he is not misinformed on his own military service. He is exaggerating in areas and flat out lying in others. Hence, it is more logical to conclude that he is a fraud, although I have seen some pretty compelling evidence on the moron front as well.



your clearly living in denial like all Bush dupes are.thanks for ignoring everything Eots posted that proves Ventura was one.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 22, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> trlrtrash13 said:
> 
> 
> > If you said "fraud", you would be correct.
> ...


you really need to get over your delusions of anyone being a "bush dupe"
you are an Alex Jones dupe


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 22, 2010)

whats up ditzcon?


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 22, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> whats up ditzcon?


you are funny, you calling anyone a ditz
you are one of the worst of the troofer morons
you add nothing to any discussion


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 22, 2010)

trlrtrash13 said:


> If you said "fraud", you would be correct.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT0Gz5mIIgg
> 
> Let's face it, the guy could be wrong on the issues simply because he is misinformed.  But he is not misinformed on his own military service. He is exaggerating in areas and flat out lying in others. Hence, it is more logical to conclude that he is a fraud, although I have seen some pretty compelling evidence on the moron front as well.



considering this guy looks like a moron  and sounds like he is drunk,its funny that you consider him a good source. also,none of this changes the fact that he is an expert in demolitions and knows what he is talking about when saying those towers were brought down by demolitions. Demolition experts are the people you would want to listen to when talking about those towers collapse and what you Bush dupes always ignore,is there have been many posts made in the past of demolition experts saying in videos that it was a controlled demolition.


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 22, 2010)

Isn't the term "bush dupe" just so......so.....2003?


----------



## eots (Dec 22, 2010)

trlrtrash13 said:


> If you said "fraud", you would be correct.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT0Gz5mIIgg
> 
> Let's face it, the guy could be wrong on the issues simply because he is misinformed.  But he is not misinformed on his own military service. He is exaggerating in areas and flat out lying in others. Hence, it is more logical to conclude that he is a fraud, although I have seen some pretty compelling evidence on the moron front as well.



Ventura was a SEAL he was in the udt and they were called SEALS and the UDT which is refereed to a the birth of the NAVY SEALS...IN THE 8Os duties were expanded the name was changed to navy seals....and he has never said differently and has earned the right to call him self a Seal.


----------



## eots (Dec 22, 2010)

mr.fitnah said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > mr.fitnah said:
> ...



no ,you do..or you just lie a lot


----------



## candycorn (Dec 22, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> trlrtrash13 said:
> 
> 
> > If you said "fraud", you would be correct.
> ...



You're right, "The Body" does look like a moron, sounds like he's drunk, lied about being a SEAL, and of course you're ready to blow him.


----------



## eots (Dec 22, 2010)

candycorn said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > trlrtrash13 said:
> ...



why do continue to try and perpetuate this lie when it has been shown beyond question Ventura serve in the UDT in Nam as a Seal ?????


----------



## PhysicsExist (Dec 22, 2010)

eots said:


> trlrtrash13 said:
> 
> 
> > If you said "fraud", you would be correct.
> ...


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 22, 2010)

eots said:


> trlrtrash13 said:
> 
> 
> > If you said "fraud", you would be correct.
> ...



Fuck these lying sacks of shit.

The Seals call him a Seal.  Good enough for me.

Notable SEALs | NavySEALs.com - Experience the SEAL Edge


----------



## candycorn (Dec 22, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > trlrtrash13 said:
> ...



Ventura wasn't a SEAL.
You're not a pilot.

Any word on what took down the light poles if it wasn't AA77?


----------



## eots (Dec 23, 2010)

candycorn said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Ventura is a Seal...you are a transvestite spam-bot


----------



## trlrtrash13 (Dec 23, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > trlrtrash13 said:
> ...



That's not "The Seals". Scroll to the bottom of the page where they give their disclaimer where they don't even get the SEa Air  Land acronym right. lol

Here is what a real SEAL has to say about Jesse's claims. Great Read.


----------



## trlrtrash13 (Dec 23, 2010)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Well, you might want to inform Jesse of that because according to his spokesman, Jesse has corrected him when he called him a SEAL.

Ventura's spokesman, John Wodele, confirms Ventura was in the UDT's, and he says the Governor has never tried to convince people otherwise.

    Wodele: If you travel with the governor and spend any amount of time with him, he is very forthcoming and accurate in terms of his relationship with the United States Navy. He talks about the fact that he was in the Underwater Demolition Team. In fact, he has corrected me in the past. 

Full Story Here

Understand, it is not a question. Jesse Ventura was a member of UDT 12, not SEAL 1. I really don't understand why he is still pretending that he was a SEAL after admitting he was indeed a UDT. That is my question, yet to be answered. Either way, it makes him a fraud.


----------



## eots (Dec 23, 2010)

yes I have heard he correct people that he had "SEAL training" but was in the "UDT" but UDT is now "Navy SEAL" blah blah blah it gets cumbersome and irrelevant in a short interview after the first hundred time I am sure


----------



## eots (Dec 23, 2010)

trlrtrash13 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



 the two became one unit and even if that occurred after his service is not all that relevant other than to perhaps to occasionally add the footnote that in his day it was called UDT...SEAL is the current reference for those doing what he did


----------



## trlrtrash13 (Dec 23, 2010)

eots said:


> yes I have heard he correct people that he had "SEAL training" but was in the "UDT" but UDT is now "Navy SEAL" blah blah blah it gets cumbersome and irrelevant in a short interview after the first hundred time I am sure



First hundred times? Find me 5 examples.


----------



## trlrtrash13 (Dec 23, 2010)

eots said:


> trlrtrash13 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Incorrect once again. SEa Air Land = SEAL. UDT = Underwater Demolition Technician. 



> In the mid-1950s, the Navy saw how the UDT's mission had expanded to a broad range of "unconventional warfare", but also that this clashed with the UDT's traditional focus on swimming and diving operations. It was therefore decided to create a new type of unit that would build on the UDT's elite qualities and water-borne expertise, but would add land combat skills, including parachute training and guerrilla/counterinsurgency operations.
> 
> These new teams would eventually replace the UDTs. The new force was the United States Navy SEALs. (SEAL for their ability to operate by "SEa-Air-Land".)


>>>SOURCE<<<

That is the point that you seem incapable of comprehending. Ventura was an Underwater Demolition Technician. SEALs are Underwater Demolition Technicians plus land combat skills, parachute training, and guerrilla/counterinsurgency operations. Ventura was one of those, but he repeatedly portrays himself to be all of those.

That aside, you have yet to address the part of the video where he is describing his combat missions in Vietnam to Howard Stern. 



> In January 2002, Ventura, who had never specifically claimed to have fought in Vietnam, disclosed for the first time that he did not see combat. He did not receive the Combat Action Ribbon, which was awarded to those involved in a firefight or who went on clandestine or special operations where the risk of enemy fire was great or expected.



>>>SOURCE<<<


----------



## Douger (Dec 23, 2010)

I dunno what he was, technically. I do know that the majority of the assholes posting on this thread are murkins.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 23, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > trlrtrash13 said:
> ...



Oh you are funny, that is a commercial site. This is the official Navy Seals web site. Notice that it ends with .mil and not .com.

Naval Special Warfare :: Official U.S. Navy Web Site


----------



## Ravi (Dec 23, 2010)

The fact that he pretends to be a SEAL is just more proof of his dishonesty.

Why anyone believes anything he says is a mystery.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 23, 2010)

The man was what then was known as Navy Special Forces. I won't take that away from him. Whether you call him UDT or SEAL really doesn't matter. What he is doing today is making money off of idiots who want to believe him. He knows it's Bullshit he isn't stupid.


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 23, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> The man was what then was known as Navy Special Forces. I won't take that away from him. Whether you call him UDT or SEAL really doesn't matter. What he is doing today is making money off of idiots who want to believe him. He knows it's Bullshit he isn't stupid.



Oh come off it, SFC Ollie!  He believes in what he does.  He doesn't go off doing fake stuff just to make a buck.  He doesn't pretend just so he can give the audience what they expect!  Geeze.  It's not like he is a professional wrestler or anything!

Oh.

Wait.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 23, 2010)

Patriot911 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > The man was what then was known as Navy Special Forces. I won't take that away from him. Whether you call him UDT or SEAL really doesn't matter. What he is doing today is making money off of idiots who want to believe him. He knows it's Bullshit he isn't stupid.
> ...


----------



## eots (Dec 23, 2010)

trlrtrash13 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > trlrtrash13 said:
> ...



he never described a combat mission he described putting limpet mines of ships which I am sure he did and clearly having to go into all this SEALs and udt,SEALs and udt SEALs is a bunch of nonsense in a 3 min interview and regardless UDT where DESIGNATED as SEALs in 83 since then he has every right to be called a ex-Seal..You are attempting to shoot the messenger..why dont you just address the message ??


----------



## eots (Dec 25, 2010)

trlrtrash13 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > yes I have heard he correct people that he had "SEAL training" but was in the "UDT" but UDT is now "Navy SEAL" blah blah blah it gets cumbersome and irrelevant in a short interview after the first hundred time I am sure
> ...



Jesse Ventura Returns to Alex Jones Tv 1/3:Watch 9/11 ...
Alex also talks with special guest Jesse Ventura, former Minnesota governor, retired professional wrestler and color commentator, *Navy UDT veteran *..


Jesse Ventura Returns to Alex Jones Tv 3/3:Watch 9/11 ...
Alex also talks with special guest Jesse Ventura, former Minnesota governor, retired professional wrestler and color commentator, *Navy UDT veteran *...
by TheAlexJonesChannel | 1 year ago | 10,007 views

10:59 
Jesse Ventura on Alex Jones Tv 1/5:No More Torture!
Alex returns to the airwaves. Today's guest is former Minnesota governor, retired professional wrestler, *Navy UDT veteran*, actor, and former radio ...
by TheAlexJonesChannel | 1 year ago | 10,849 views

10:34 
Jesse Ventura on Alex Jones Tv (HD) 1/3:What Happened ...
Alex talks with retired professional wrestler, *Navy UDT veteran*, actor, former radio and television talk show host and Minnesota Governor Jesse ...
by TheAlexJonesChannel | 1 year ago | 22,821 views
HD


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 25, 2010)

LOL "the alex jones channel"

i am NOT surprised


----------



## elvis (Dec 25, 2010)

you don't have to be a truther to go on alex jones' show.  Pat Buchanan and Noam Chomsky have both been guests.   Ron Paul too.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 25, 2010)

elvis said:


> you don't have to be a truther to go on alex jones' show.  Pat Buchanan and Noam Chomsky have both been guests.   Ron Paul too.


i know
but i was referring to the fact Eots watches him


----------



## eots (Dec 25, 2010)

divecon said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > you don't have to be a truther to go on alex jones' show.  Pat buchanan and noam chomsky have both been guests.   Ron paul too.
> ...



once again you miss the point Jessee never tries to say he was not udt and alex has clearly included it in his bio.. 5 examples no problem


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 25, 2010)

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...


my point was that you are clearly an Alex Jones watcher
LOL


----------



## eots (Dec 25, 2010)

divecon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > divecon said:
> ...



which is pretty much...pointless and ha nothing to do with with the topic...lol


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 25, 2010)

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


its a funny side topic
LOL


----------

